# When do you strip?



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

i just got home from the store with and 8pack of duval and i broke the tunning kit out since they made snow last night. going to do my early season board and my two new boards.

when do you get you stick ready for the slopes?


----------



## WJenness (Oct 19, 2008)

I dropped my skis off at the shop on Friday to get tuned.

I need to start doing my own.

-w


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 19, 2008)

I never got around to getting summer wax on my skis this year so I didn't need it stripped.  A few weeks ago Heino's ski shop ran a pre-season special on tuning so I took advantage of that so I'm all ready to go.  Yesterday we got my son's season lease for his skis and boots so he's ready to go too.  My wife won't be riding this winter because of her pregnancy, so her board is just gonna sit here.


----------



## Sky (Oct 19, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I dropped my skis off at the shop on Friday to get tuned.
> 
> I need to start doing my own.
> 
> -w



WJ...where did you drop your stuuf off?

Friends of mine are huge Strands fans for the first tune of the year....their Montana machine draws folks from all over...and a while-you-wait (as long as your willing to wait a long time) is pretty good.

I usually buy a package deal @ Wa...base tune plus two CD Grinds...for cheap money.

I'd like to start doing my own tunes.  Wa claims to have clinics.  ArcTech (sp?) has pretty good deals on vices etc, but the return on investment is not immediate.

I'll get my stuff tuned by the first of Nov.


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I dropped my skis off at the shop on Friday to get tuned.
> 
> I need to start doing my own.
> 
> -w



its fun

ski tunning = drinking

i really need to get a stone grind on my air its a little worked from the last day of the season at da bush


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll get them ready about a week before I first go out.  Sooner if the jones factor and extra free time get the best of me


----------



## WJenness (Oct 19, 2008)

Sky said:


> WJ...where did you drop your stuuf off?
> 
> Friends of mine are huge Strands fans for the first tune of the year....their Montana machine draws folks from all over...and a while-you-wait (as long as your willing to wait a long time) is pretty good.
> 
> ...



Dropped them off at Ken Jones in Nashua, NH as I had to go up that way for some shopping anyway. I did a few things with them last year and they seemed pretty god.

Where is Strands?

-w


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2008)

The only time I've had summer wax was last season when I bought a pair of skis second hand.  I never got around to having it stripped off and getting them tuned, so let the snow take the layer off on an early season trip to Mount Snow with 2knees.  The first run or two was a little tricky since the edges were all waxed up, but that wore off quickly enough.


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The only time I've had summer wax was last season when I bought a pair of skis second hand.  I never got around to having it stripped off and getting them tuned, so let the snow take the layer off on an early season trip to Mount Snow with 2knees.  The first run or two was a little tricky since the edges were all waxed up, but that wore off quickly enough.



my summer wax is what ever wax i bought in bulk the season before. i like to get a really hard cold wax as a base wax scrape and bruch it out then put a wax that is right for the temp. then if i was off with the temp i might do a quick cork session before i leave tha car at the mountain.


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll probably bring my boards in for a tune-up the next few weeks. After the last day in the spring, I let them fully dry and then just throw them in the closet.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Oct 19, 2008)

Taking care of your own skis is the way to go.  Wax and light diamond stoning of edges is all you need to do.  All you need is a vice, an iron, some wax, a scraper, a brush and a couple of diamond stones.

Every time I ski I check and if necessary lightly debur my edges, in the east that's every day usually - sharp edges rock!

And waxing not only helps your glide but protects your bases.  Every couple of days I wax.

It's fun and a good way to keep into skiing while off the slope!


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2008)

SkiMangoJazz said:


> Taking care of your own skis is the way to go.  Wax and light diamond stoning of edges is all you need to do.  All you need is a vice, an iron, some wax, a scraper, a brush and a couple of diamond stones.
> 
> Every time I ski I check and if necessary lightly debur my edges, in the east that's every day usually - sharp edges rock!
> 
> ...



Some people are really whacky about a perfectly tuned ski. It depends on what you like to ski. Off the groomers, a perfectly tuned ski is negligible.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll probably start doing some preseason prep work soon, since we've put away the water skis and are about to put the golf clubs away.

Question:
Where do you do your ski prep?
I set up in my dining room.  I assume most use the garage or have a work shop.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Oct 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Some people are really whacky about a perfectly tuned ski. It depends on what you like to ski. Off the groomers, a perfectly tuned ski is negligible.



Point well taken Greg.  Although wax can certainly help off-piste.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> its fun
> ski tunning = drinking



I have the same "problem"



Trekchick said:


> Question:
> Where do you do your ski prep?
> I set up in my dining room.  I assume most use the garage or have a work shop.



I have a small workbench in the basement.  I have all sorts of hand tools all over it now from various summer projects.  In a week or two, I'll clean it up and get it ready for ski tuning.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Where is Strands?



Worcester

I do my own waxing and edging, but I also drop them off for a stone grind once or twice depending on how much I ski. Not sure what my situation will be this winter so we'll see. Hopefully I'll have space for some work.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'll probably start doing some preseason prep work soon



My preseason prep is done.  I brought my skis home from where I had them in storage. 



Trekchick said:


> Question:
> Where do you do your ski prep?
> I set up in my dining room.  I assume most use the garage or have a work shop.



That's the main reason I don't do any sort of work on my skis.  There's no space in our tiny apartment with the rugrats running around.  I do have a garage, but aside from the fact the it's filled with crap there's no electricity out there, or heat.

If I get around to it I'll take at least some of my skis in for their yearly (or bi-yearly) tune-up.  They could probably use it, one pair has never been tuned (skied em right out of the box).  Another pair is the ones that I skied the summer was off of last year and that's the only 'tune' they got (they have a few chunks of ptex missing from CT woods skiing too).  The last pair I only used a few times, but they look like someone purposely rounded off the edges, except for where the serrations are.  They were given to me for free so I can't complain.  I bought another used pair recently, I think they have some summer wax on em, they'll probably get the same 'treatment' as the last pair I had like that. 

As you can see I really take my tuning seriously. :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2008)

When do I strip?  Before the shower, before changing clothes, before some nookie... you know, the usual times.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Oct 19, 2008)

I have an area in my garage.

If you want to have your skis ground by one of the best in the country go to see Mike DiSantis at Summit in Framingham, he's a former World Cup tuner and Volkl Product Manager.  He's expensive, calls it refinishing, not tuning.  skimd.com I think.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh and to answer the question I'll scrape the wax off before heading to the hill. Ski the rest off on the hill.


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2008)

Seriously... I have some rub-on wax and a small tuning kit Brian bought me (i haven't looked at the kit yet) plus I picked up a gummi stone the other day since Volklgirl told me that's a MUST HAVE.  But I have never had summer wax put on my skis.  1 pair of skis is brand new and needs bindings mounted, so I'll have them slap a good coat of wax on that.  1 pair of skis wasn't tuned at all last year (and was new)... that should get a tune.  The last pair was new and skied on one day for 3 runs, but I'm selling those, so no work will be done by me.

I know there are very different schools of thought on maintaining equipment.  Honestly, I haven't owned equipment long enough or skied on it enough to see any real big differences in performance.  But the rub-on wax is nice to have for in between tunes (though I think the time I tore my ACL was right after an at-home waxing ).  I'd like to learn more, but there's no space here to tune skis (like Brian already mentioned).


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 19, 2008)

I do not summer wax them.  i will tune my stuff the week before I use them.

I do all my tune ups while at work.  One of the advantages of working at a ski shop!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2008)

I promised myself that I wouldn't remove the summer wax until after the Red Sox stop playing. 

Edit: So, I guess that means any day now. Darn!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 20, 2008)

Brian and Carrie, I think with the Sundown season pass you get free or discounted ski tunes at Ski Market in Avon


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Brian and Carrie, I think with the Sundown season pass you get free or discounted ski tunes at Ski Market in Avon


According to the passholder agreement, it sounds like you get 1 free tune with each pass.  Has anybody on here gotten their skis tuned there before?  Curious about their track record...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, it does sound like it's one free tune, they're pretty far out of the way too.  I couldn't be bothered to drop mine off at the Sundown tuning shop last year, and I walked right by it many many times a week.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 20, 2008)

severine said:


> When do I strip?  Before the shower, before changing clothes, before some nookie... you know, the usual times.



Which brings up another question.
Why hasnt' this thread been put in the Thread Titles with a witty answer thread?


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Which brings up another question.
> Why hasnt' this thread been put in the Thread Titles with a witty answer thread?


I thought of that after already posting my response in this thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

No summer wax.  Skis go in a closet at the end of the year.

I'll have one tune done at the start of the year.  I don't have space in my place to do tuning, so it will be a shop tune.  I will be purchasing a hand file to touch up edges throughout the season. In the past four years I've been a one ski quiver guy outside of the couple of days a year I'd catch powder deeper than 8 inches where I use my old powder boards.  This year, I'll be skiing two boards probably with an even split of time.  That should help preserve the beginning of the season tune longer.


----------



## thinnmann (Oct 20, 2008)

Seems like every April I promise myself that I will put summer wax on the skis on some fictional evening "next week".  Then it is warm outside and the days get longer and I never freakin' get it done.  Next thing you know it's almost Thanksgiving I am pulling the fine layer of rust off the tails of 5 or 6 pairs of skis.  And after a couple of hours of work, all the bases look like new again, ready to hold some edge on that Belleayre early morning groomer pebble and late-day ice....  ahh, my thighs tighten and feet lean on edge just thinkin' about it....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 20, 2008)

I do my own ski ski waxing , got a nice  kit from Tognar tools two seasons ago  . I like em sharp and well waxed.   So  i wax  them every 3 days of skiing


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Which brings up another question.
> Why hasnt' this thread been put in the Thread Titles with a witty answer thread?



actually wasn't really the intention. it didn't even dawn on me till like the third time i read the title. some times i am a little slow on the painfully obvious stuff.




deadheadskier said:


> No summer wax.  Skis go in a closet at the end of the year.
> 
> I'll have one tune done at the start of the year.  I don't have space in my place to do tuning, so it will be a shop tune.  I will be purchasing a hand file to touch up edges throughout the season. In the past four years I've been a one ski quiver guy outside of the couple of days a year I'd catch powder deeper than 8 inches where I use my old powder boards.  This year, I'll be skiing two boards probably with an even split of time.  That should help preserve the beginning of the season tune longer.



you dont need a file just get 3 diamond stones and a arkansas stone and your edges will me sharp all season. the only time you need a file is to set the bevel on your edges. or after some nasty damage.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 20, 2008)

I never strip it off.  It comes off on its own after a run or 2


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

What have you tuning freaks done to me, I just bought this:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/39188-swix-economy-wax-iron.html

I have no idea where I'll actually use it, but I'll have it if the mood strikes I guess.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> What have you tuning freaks done to me, I just bought this:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/39188-swix-economy-wax-iron.html
> 
> I have no idea where I'll actually use it, but I'll have it if the mood strikes I guess.



Just keep the economy going Brian, you're doing a great job by yourself:grin:


----------



## awf170 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wax?  What's that?  I haven't waxed or tuned my skis in about 50 days of skiing.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Oct 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> What have you tuning freaks done to me, I just bought this:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/39188-swix-economy-wax-iron.html
> 
> I have no idea where I'll actually use it, but I'll have it if the mood strikes I guess.



You could use it to get the creases out of your laundry! :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Wax?  What's that?  I haven't waxed or tuned my skis in about 50 days of skiing.



Cool, I was starting to think I was the only one.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

SkiMangoJazz said:


> You could use it to get the creases out of your laundry! :razz:



I hope it does more than that, otherwise I'll have two irons for that purpose that don't get used...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just keep the economy going Brian, you're doing a great job by yourself:grin:



Someone's got to.  All the cheapskates around here aren't helping.

Besides I wanted to make sure all the good folks at backcountry.com continue to have jobs.  I know there's at least one former forum member who works there....


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

you guy that dont wax are crazy. there is nothing like rocketing past people in spring glop. a base that has been kept saturated with wax all season is like a rocket. i dont even use fluro.


----------



## Terry (Oct 21, 2008)

I usually just ski it off. The first couple of days are usually short days anyways because of the crowds and WROD. I will tune them when the snow base is deep enough so that I don't have to worry about hitting to much bare ground. I usually wax a couple times a week.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> you guy that dont wax are crazy. there is nothing like rocketing past people in spring glop. a base that has been kept saturated with wax all season is like a rocket. i dont even use fluro.



+1 ------------re waxed ski performance  -- i use just a UNIVERSAL ski  wax nothing fancy and buy it in BULK


----------



## Greg (Oct 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> you guy that dont wax are crazy. there is nothing like rocketing past people in spring glop. a base that has been kept saturated with wax all season is like a rocket. i dont even use fluro.



If I'm skiing in the spring, I'm skiing sweet spring bumps. Don't need a super slick ski for that. Some might argue that a fast ski is detrimental in the bumps, as is one with super sharp edges. I personally hate my bump skis when they're freshly tuned.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> you guy that dont wax are crazy. there is nothing like rocketing past people in spring glop. a base that has been kept saturated with wax all season is like a rocket. i dont even use fluro.





Warp Daddy said:


> +1 ------------re waxed ski performance  -- i use just a UNIVERSAL ski  wax nothing fancy and buy it in BULK



+2!!!

Especially in typical Eastern Snow conditions,  you just can't beat a fresh tune and wax IMHO.

As for the Strippin' of the summer wax.  I just put mine away in the Spring with a nice coat on my usual universal,  and considering that the wax I use reccommends that you DON'T scrape before skiing.  (www.stuntwax.com) I'm good to go


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> If I'm skiing in the spring, I'm skiing sweet spring bumps. Don't need a super slick ski for that. Some might argue that a fast ski is detrimental in the bumps, as is one with super sharp edges. I personally hate my bump skis when they're freshly tuned.


I have to kind of agree with Greg here, even though I'm not a bump skier.  My problem is that I am afraid of speed and don't feel as in control (mind you, I really only have 2 ski seasons under my belt).  When my skis aren't freshly waxed, they're also slowed down a little.  I know it damages the bases somewhat, but I almost prefer it this way.  The one time I added on that rub-on wax last season, I ended up hurting myself the next time I skied... was a little faster than usual for me.

That said, in the past, we've always had our equipment tuned at least once per season.  But not much more than that, and have never applied summer wax.  My skis spend the summer in the apartment where the temps are fairly controlled, thanks to the A/C.  No excessive dampness to rust edges or anything like that.


----------



## hardline (Oct 23, 2008)

severine said:


> I have to kind of agree with Greg here, even though I'm not a bump skier.  My problem is that I am afraid of speed and don't feel as in control (mind you, I really only have 2 ski seasons under my belt).  When my skis aren't freshly waxed, they're also slowed down a little.  I know it damages the bases somewhat, but I almost prefer it this way.  The one time I added on that rub-on wax last season, I ended up hurting myself the next time I skied... was a little faster than usual for me.
> 
> That said, in the past, we've always had our equipment tuned at least once per season.  But not much more than that, and have never applied summer wax.  My skis spend the summer in the apartment where the temps are fairly controlled, thanks to the A/C.  No excessive dampness to rust edges or anything like that.



i like speed and bumps are just something that get in the way of reachin said speed. 
i guess thats the reason i dont like bumps. they are just objects in the way.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2008)

*When at shop...*

severine,
a good practice..after measuring for flatness & stonegrinding the bases & cheching bevel/sharpening edges...is to have shop *prep* the bases(usually with softer wax.."yellow" or "red") to put wax _*into*_ the bases(whether new skis or ones never done)...then the outer layer that reacts with the snow can either be shop's hotwax or your rub-on.  The only rub-ons I've done(2x) have really made the skis fly....:-?  ..don't know if it was the quality or what...but seemed to be a harder surface than my hotwaxes...?$^&#!<$%**
$.01


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

hardline said:


> i like speed and bumps are just something that get in the way of reachin said speed.
> i guess thats the reason i dont like bumps. they are just objects in the way.



This is a disgusting post.  uke:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is a disgusting post.  uke:



Doesn't talk like that get an automatic 24 hour ban?


----------



## hardline (Oct 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is a disgusting post.  uke:



bumps just seem repetitive to me. the thing that drew me into the snow sliding world was that you had to constatntly adapt to natural terrain. bumps just seem to the opposite of that.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> bumps just seem repetitive to me. the thing that drew me into the snow sliding world was that you had to constatntly adapt to natural terrain. bumps just seem to the opposite of that.



Just because the bumps look repetitive doesn't mean they are.  Even seeded bumps have differences that must constantly be accounted for.  Of course, learning how to ski bumps gives you the tools you need to ski other natural terrain.


----------



## hardline (Oct 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just because the bumps look repetitive doesn't mean they are.  Even seeded bumps have differences that must constantly be accounted for.  Of course, learning how to ski bumps gives you the tools you need to ski other natural terrain.



when i see people rippin zippers they are going straight down the fall line. the only skill i really have learned from bumps is how to ride in bumps. when the trees get bumped i go further out looking for untracked or go rip high speed runs. bumps might be fun for some but i like playing with the natural flow of the terrain but that most likely comes from my background in racing. dont get me wrong in spring i have fun with short sections but it gets old for me quick.

bumps are specific skill set as are steeps, drops, trees, crud, and powder but focusing on just one skill set lessens ones ability to adapt to changing conditions.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 27, 2008)

*...agree with ya' hardline...;-)*

.Some of the more narrow trails are made for mogulfields, but I agree with ya' hardline..have seen some trails that would be so nice au'natural..pp or powder.;-)
*Hey bvibert...Brian, it's a nice iron...the shape is really easy to pack...


----------



## hardline (Oct 28, 2008)

bigbog said:


> .Some of the more narrow trails are made for mogulfields, but I agree with ya' hardline..have seen some trails that would be so nice au'natural..pp or powder.;-)
> *Hey bvibert...Brian, it's a nice iron...the shape is really easy to pack...



i like narrow trails (real narrow) that get all the irrugualr bumps on them. thats hella fun picking lines down.

and here is a scraper you can use inside

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-INNOVATIVE-WAX-SCRAPER-SKI-SNOWBOARD-SURF-TOOL_W0QQitemZ250314701802QQihZ015QQcategoryZ62170QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> i like narrow trails (real narrow) that get all the irrugualr bumps on them. thats hella fun picking lines down.



To me that's also considered bump skiing.  At the very least it uses a very similar skill set.



hardline said:


> and here is a scraper you can use inside
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-INNOVATIVE-WAX-SCRAPER-SKI-SNOWBOARD-SURF-TOOL_W0QQitemZ250314701802QQihZ015QQcategoryZ62170QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Interesting idea.  Has anyone ever used one of these, does it work ok?


----------



## bigbog (Oct 28, 2008)

*...scraper..*

Looks a little too big & clunky for me, but might work very well for the rest of the world...;-)


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> when i see people rippin zippers they are going straight down the fall line. the only skill i really have learned from bumps is how to ride in bumps. when the trees get bumped i go further out looking for untracked or go rip high speed runs. bumps might be fun for some but i like playing with the natural flow of the terrain but that most likely comes from my background in racing. dont get me wrong in spring i have fun with short sections but it gets old for me quick.
> 
> bumps are specific skill set as are steeps, drops, trees, crud, and powder but focusing on just one skill set lessens ones ability to adapt to changing conditions.



wow, almost time to pull this thread out into the general skiing forum and have some fun with it...  I agree with you hardline...skiing/riding bumps makes you a better bump skier...but its a particular skill set that is adapted to one particular terrain feature.  it encourages a tighter/narrower stance, slipping and sliding of the skis and edging/pressuring skills that are somewhat task specific.  racing is the same deal...going really fast on hard snow doesn't make someone a good bump skier...its a whole diff skill set.  I prefer playing with the flow of the terrain more too...but I was a bumper growing up, not a racer...I think working the natural terrain is something you evolve into after focusing on another discipline or a lot of mileage    I'm itching to get out there and play!


----------

